# Lucky find at petsmart :)



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I found this longhair doe at petsmart  She is a very poor long haired though. And her tail makes me laugh


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

still, looks pretty cute from what i can see 8D enjoy!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

she is cute  I just feel like I'm taking a step backwards as far as type goes DX not that my other mice have the best type either...


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Don't expect to find anything well typed at a pet store. Cute mouse


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Well, I finally got some good pics of her! Also, I decided to name her Umlaut (It's the German thing. The two dots you put over vowels, I believe)


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Pretty girl. Once out of quarantine, do you think you will breed her?


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I'll be breeding her to my argente buck. I hope she carries the pink eye gene though, cuz My goals are for argente and dove. Then I'll be breeding one of the females from that litter to one of the males of that litter. That way I'll have long hair and pink eyes


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

I've always dreamed of a LH argente...


----------

